# A new picture!?



## NintendoXcore (Oct 27, 2006)

No, not of me of my girlfriend. Dont worry she gave me permission to post this. Just one of the pictures from my hidden archive of sexy photos. Ha. :smitten: 

So to the point:







Yeah, Im pretty lucky.


----------



## Falling Boy (Oct 27, 2006)

Rock the f--k on! That is an awesome pic dude.


----------



## tjw1971 (Oct 27, 2006)

Another awesome pic! She's gorgeous. You're definitely one lucky guy. (Not only her looks, but her overall attitude!)

Is she still trying to gain, or pretty much staying where she's at now? (Very sexy little tummy on her.)


----------



## mrman1980uk (Oct 27, 2006)

NintendoXcore said:


> No, not of me of my girlfriend. Dont worry she gave me permission to post this. Just one of the pictures from my hidden archive of sexy photos. Ha. :smitten:
> 
> So to the point:
> 
> ...



"Lucky man" hardly describes it ;-)


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 27, 2006)

great pic :smitten: 

thanks NintendoXcore for sharing


----------



## Doctor S (Oct 27, 2006)

hah, I was just wondering what ever happend to your gf because she hadn't posted for a while , nor have I came here for weeks. and there's a fresh pic of your gf on the same day I visit, nice surprise

great girl


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Oct 27, 2006)

wow, she looks amazing. you are definately a lucky guy.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 28, 2006)

Thankyou very much!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 28, 2006)

She's lovely!! Yes.. you are lucky.


----------



## cactopus (Oct 28, 2006)

NintendoXcore said:


> No, not of me of my girlfriend. Dont worry she gave me permission to post this. Just one of the pictures from my hidden archive of sexy photos. Ha. :smitten:
> 
> So to the point:
> 
> Yeah, Im pretty lucky.



Her hairdo reminds me of a lady who is trying to be Ivy's protege.

Cute.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 28, 2006)

um. 
lots of girls have that haircut.


----------



## cactopus (Oct 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> um.
> lots of girls have that haircut.



And facial expression and features?... other stuff too.

My comment wasn't meant as a negative... more like they could be twins kinda thing.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 29, 2006)

No one likes to be compared to someone else. Well most of the time. I know for a fact though that she would rather be talked about as her own person than compared to Ivy. Or anyone else for that matter. Just thought Id let you know.


----------



## isotope (Oct 29, 2006)

Damn.

I just have to say two things, 

1)she's gorgeous.

2)you'll probably have some guy in a chat room pretending to be her in the near future with that picture.

Mmmm, internet.


----------



## Bun B (Oct 29, 2006)

ur girlfriends belly keeps gettin bigger and bigger yet her face stays the same but damn is she fine


----------



## inlove (Oct 30, 2006)

This is a total n00b question, but I can't see any picture! Do you have to have a certain rank before you can see it?


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Oct 30, 2006)

damn bro, your lucky shes very hawt!! luv her tummy:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 30, 2006)

inlove said:


> This is a total n00b question, but I can't see any picture! Do you have to have a certain rank before you can see it?



You should be able to see it. Check your internet settings?


----------



## Ivy (Oct 31, 2006)

NintendoXcore said:


> No one likes to be compared to someone else. Well most of the time. I know for a fact though that she would rather be talked about as her own person than compared to Ivy. Or anyone else for that matter. Just thought Id let you know.



Exactly. I think she is very cute but I don't think we look anything alike at all. Our hair is similar, but not really. My hair is almost mullety- hers isn't. We both have side swept bangs.. and thats it. 

I'm my own person, she's her own person. Let's leave it at that. 

and, don't loop me in with the self indulgent teenager bullshit. I pay my rent, I pay my tuition, I pay all my own bills and I haven't lived at home for quite some time. I have 0 parental assistance (and haven't for several years) and I'm pretty far from self indulgent. I may spend a decent amount of money on my hair, but I get it cut and dyed once ever 3-4 months and I get a student discount so it's not as expensive as you would think. 

I may not have hit my mid-twenties yet and you may consider me to be a teenager but I'm not. I'm a month away from 21 . I'm a responsible adult at this point and should be considered one. Just because you're all of what, 3-4 year older than me doesn't put you that far ahead of me. It's about maturity. The majority of my friends are in their late twenties (27-28) and they didn't know I was younger than them until it came up in conversation. Thanks.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 31, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Exactly. I think she is very cute but I don't think we look anything alike at all. Our hair is similar, but not really. My hair is almost mullety- hers isn't. We both have side swept bangs.. and thats it.
> 
> I'm my own person, she's her own person. Let's leave it at that.
> 
> ...




I think youre both cute. and im not older than you, im only 20.
:kiss2:


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

oh and triggerhappy mod: if you're going to delete most of a conversation, delete it all.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2006)

Enough.

I'm trying to clean this thread back to its original intent, without an entire other discussion, which is completely unrelated, going on inside it. 

If you want to have a fight/discussion about what you think emo is, start a new one elsewhere. 

Thanks.

/mod


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> oh and triggerhappy mod: if you're going to delete most of a conversation, delete it all.




I am still working on this thread.

Excuse me if it takes more than 5 mins to address things that took all of you a day to accumulate.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

annmarie, you know i dont have any personal issues with you, and in fact i thought your 'less is more' speech about modding in that other thread was spot on. but for real, i dont see what the big whoopdedoo is about conversations taking different directions. they do so in life, why not on the internerd? i can't imagine going around saying 'THIS CONVERSATION IS ABOUT GRAPEFRUITS AND NOTHING ELSE! IF YOU WISH TO TALK ABOUT ANYTHING OTHER THAN GRAPEFRUITS, PLEASE GO SIT AT ANOTHER TABLE.' 
just seems silly to me. 


/me


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> annmarie, you know i dont have any personal issues with you, and in fact i thought your 'less is more' speech about modding in that other thread was spot on. but for real, i dont see what the big whoopdedoo is about conversations taking different directions. they do so in life, why not on the internerd? i can't imagine going around saying 'THIS CONVERSATION IS ABOUT GRAPEFRUITS AND NOTHING ELSE! IF YOU WISH TO TALK ABOUT ANYTHING OTHER THAN GRAPEFRUITS, PLEASE GO SIT AT ANOTHER TABLE.'
> just seems silly to me.
> 
> 
> /me



I agree to an extent, but when an entire thread that's only supposed to be about sharing his GF's pic turns into a massive debate on the merits and qualities of emo - that's not fair to the original poster, and this board has very specific purposes. 

It's exactly what people on this board are bitching about with losing the purpose, so this is a SMALL attempt to keep something happening currently as on topic as possible. 

I still believe in least moderation possible, I don't like spending my time cleaning up messes and getting scolded by members who seem to assume I have my head up my ass (not saying just now, it's happening to the mods quite a bit lately.)

If people feel a bit more control is needed back in this board to be more along the lines of what its purpose could/should be, I'm willing to give it a shot and see what happens. 

It doesn't mean I'll be editing every thread or watching every word. People are going to have tangents and differing opinions. It's fine. 

Let's all just try to remember the idea of this board, and if you have to make a point that's off topic - make it, and don't take over the post with points/counterpoints. Start your own thread in another area if you feel that strongly about the side discussion as a whole.

And not to be a last-worder, but feel free to take this to the Em thread on a new rule if you'd like... but I won't discuss it further here. Sort of defeats the purpose of cleaning the thread.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks AnnMarie  

sorry it got nasty.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank God for Mods.:bow:


----------

